# Paulstretch Reborn



## el-bo (Apr 20, 2022)

Still great; Still free. Coming to a platform near you (Including iOS public BETA)

Brought into the present by iOS developer SONOSAURUS (ThumbJam, DrumJam etc), with full blessings of Nasca Octavian Paul and Xenakios 

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






PaulXStretch







sonosaurus.com





*EDITED*: ‘Cause apparently I still don’t know the difference between bought and brought 🧐


----------



## Crowe (Apr 20, 2022)

Ohhh brilliant. I've been using the original for ages.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 20, 2022)

Oh my god I'm so happy thank you for posting!!!


----------



## timprebble (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Apr 20, 2022)

timprebble said:


>


Haha! That’s brilliant


----------



## KEM (Apr 20, 2022)

And it’s Apple Silicon native


----------



## samphony (Apr 20, 2022)

So great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 21, 2022)

I've heard so many ravings about this program (the original one), but I haven't really tried using it so far. This new version seems highly polished and I imagine much more enjoyable to use than its predecessor (at least, I hope so). Anyway, I'm glad that the legend lives on.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 21, 2022)

That's sooooooooooo cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool .........


----------



## el-bo (Apr 21, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I've heard so many ravings about this program (the original one), but I haven't really tried using it so far. This new version seems highly polished and I imagine much more enjoyable to use than its predecessor (at least, I hope so). Anyway, I'm glad that the legend lives on.


The original was definitely of it’s time. Perfectly functional, and with a still very highly-regarded stretch algo. But it was not blessed in the looks department. Not to take anything away from Sonosaurus, but it was the Xenakios’ version that did most of the gui/ux legwork to bridge the gap between the original and what we now have.

Sonosaurus has brought it back from the dead, extended its OS reach and made further refinements. More than that, his iOS record shows him to be very good at communicating with his user-base, receptive to feature-requests and good with updates.

Now we can welcome-in a whole new era of youtubers uploading beautiful 800% stretched ambient dreams. borne of formerly egregious pop ditties


----------



## Brasart (Apr 21, 2022)

Was still using the original PaulStretch app, but an improved workflow is very appreciated !


----------



## Bemused (Apr 22, 2022)

An update to 1.5.1 :
There is a new update available for Mac/Win/iOS, download from https://sonosaurus.com/paulxstretch
v1.5.1 mac/win, shows up as 1.5.0(107) for iOS
- fixed passthrough when capturing
- added declicking fades when bypassing input passthrough, playback, and recording
- layout tweaks for extra small windows
- waveform scrollbar improvements, visible edge drag handles, and allows dragging from anywhere
- minor visual tweaks
- plugin supports multi-bus inputs and outputs (mac/win)
- fixed AudioUnit validation problem (Mac)
- fixed VST3 installation issue on windows 
(be sure to uninstall first, you may need to manually remove the C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST3\PaulXStretch.vst3 first)


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 22, 2022)

If Zebra3 would arrive now too, people could throw away those „lectures“ under the beds. Really suprising!


----------



## lux (Apr 22, 2022)

oh my


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 22, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Now we can welcome-in a whole new era of youtubers uploading beautiful 800% stretched ambient dreams


And we will have a harder time finding those Yoga Stretching videos when searching the title, damn.


----------



## Majetone (Apr 22, 2022)

Amazing! I have a 2009 iMac in the corner used just for paulstretch, great it's getting an update!


----------



## essej (Apr 22, 2022)

Hello, I'm the developer of the updated PaulXStretch!

@el-bo is right, a lot of the credit for this version goes to Xenakios... I just got his blessing to take over maintenance and do some updates while I was at it. Note that I did change the plugin ID and vendor, but the plugin filename may be the same, so it will still conflict with the older version of his plugin at a filesystem level (unless you rename the old one).

Keep an eye out for updates as new bugs are squashed... I *think* the installer troubles are over as of today though. There is a known issue that it doesn't run on Windows 7 yet (although it was supposed to). Also, if there any simple feature ideas you have, feel free to post them!


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> And we will have a harder time finding those Yoga Stretching videos when searching the title, damn.


I've done a fair bit of yoga in my time, and even taught classes. I can say f'sure that nobody is stretching anywhere close to the mentioned 800%, so I doubt you'll have to worry about any crossover


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)

Majetone said:


> Amazing! I have a 2009 iMac in the corner used just for paulstretch, great it's getting an update!


A whole computer set aside for the stretch. That's dedication. Roy Castle would've been proud


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)

essej said:


> Hello, I'm the developer of the updated PaulXStretch!
> 
> @el-bo is right, a lot of the credit for this version goes to Xenakios... I just got his blessing to take over maintenance and do some updates while I was at it. Note that I did change the plugin ID and vendor, but the plugin filename may be the same, so it will still conflict with the older version of his plugin at a filesystem level (unless you rename the old one).
> 
> Keep an eye out for updates as new bugs are squashed... I *think* the installer troubles are over as of today though. There is a known issue that it doesn't run on Windows 7 yet (although it was supposed to). Also, if there any simple feature ideas you have, feel free to post them!


Great to see you here, man


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 22, 2022)

el-bo said:


> I've done a fair bit of yoga in my time, and even taught classes. I can say f'sure that nobody is stretching anywhere close to the mentioned 800%, so I doubt you'll have to worry about any crossover


I heard if you strech far enough, you will hit yourself, and likely die.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm using IRCAM TS2 for extreme stretching. Will have to compare the quality.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)

cedricm said:


> I'm using IRCAM TS2 for extreme stretching. Will have to compare the quality.


Completely different use-cases, and therefore not really possible to compare.


----------



## Bemused (Apr 22, 2022)

Something to note with v1.5.1 on W10. It places an aax folder even though it was not ticked in installation. Plus the VST3 is buried in a couple of folders and was not seen by my DAW. A solution was to extract the dll and place it in the VST3 folder on its own.


----------



## essej (Apr 22, 2022)

Bemused said:


> Something to note with v1.5.1 on W10. It places an aax folder even though it was not ticked in installation. Plus the VST3 is buried in a couple of folders and was not seen by my DAW. A solution was to extract the dll and place it in the VST3 folder on its own.


That actually happened on the previous installer... the latest installer 1.5.1-2-win shouldn't do that. However, you do need to manually remove the old stuff (and the bogus aaxplugin that was misplaced there) first. Try removing every reference to PaulXStretch first, then try the latest installer and see if that does work for you.

The VST3 plugin format can actually be a folder and that is how it was installed intentionally (old VST2 is only a DLL). What host are you using?


----------



## timprebble (Apr 22, 2022)

Who would be keen to have a thread of examples from your PaulStretch experiments?
I suspect it could be inspiring as we all have different ideas, source material etc...

One practical use I had for extreme stretching many years ago (1997) was for someone in a film who was flicking coins - they were outdoors, at the top of some stairs & the coins would spin and fly and land... Recording coin flips in a foley studio got me the right 'zing' spinning tone but no way could I edit it to create a spinning tone long enough to last the few seconds as the coins onscreen flew... So I used IRCAMs AudioSculpt and did extreme time stretches on the spinning tone and it worked perfectly! I took the stretched versions and shaped them for proximity/distance with volume automation and I think I dopplered them too...


----------



## Dietz (Apr 22, 2022)

Sorry to ask such a simple question here - but assuming that I want to re-use settings I created in the stand-alone app under Windows: How do I save and re-call them ...?


----------



## cedricm (Apr 22, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Completely different use-cases, and therefore not really possible to compare.


Indeed, now that I downloaded it, I remember.
First tests show it could be interesting to do the stretching in TS2 and processing with Stretch amount=1 in PaulXStrech.


----------



## essej (Apr 22, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Sorry to ask such a simple question here - but assuming that I want to re-use settings I created in the stand-alone app under Windows: How do I save and re-call them ...?


Presets are a future feature!


----------



## KEM (Apr 22, 2022)

essej said:


> Hello, I'm the developer of the updated PaulXStretch!
> 
> @el-bo is right, a lot of the credit for this version goes to Xenakios... I just got his blessing to take over maintenance and do some updates while I was at it. Note that I did change the plugin ID and vendor, but the plugin filename may be the same, so it will still conflict with the older version of his plugin at a filesystem level (unless you rename the old one).
> 
> Keep an eye out for updates as new bugs are squashed... I *think* the installer troubles are over as of today though. There is a known issue that it doesn't run on Windows 7 yet (although it was supposed to). Also, if there any simple feature ideas you have, feel free to post them!



As long as the native Apple Silicon support stays solid I’ll be happy!!


----------



## Bemused (Apr 23, 2022)

essej said:


> That actually happened on the previous installer... the latest installer 1.5.1-2-win shouldn't do that. However, you do need to manually remove the old stuff (and the bogus aaxplugin that was misplaced there) first. Try removing every reference to PaulXStretch first, then try the latest installer and see if that does work for you.
> 
> The VST3 plugin format can actually be a folder and that is how it was installed intentionally (old VST2 is only a DLL). What host are you using?


Hi essej - I had installed ver 1.5.0 without issue, updated to ver 1.5.1 (this placed the aax plugin, and had a folder placed for the vst3. This contained 3 folders - PaulXStretch vst3 / contents / x86-64 win / then the vst3 file). I updated to ver 1.5.1-2. This did not install the aax ,but did install the nested folders. It is read by StudioOne 5, but not by Cakewalk by Bandlab. If I take the vst3 file out and just put it in the vst3 folder on its own, it is read by both. Perhaps something with Cakewalk. I'm able to use it now without the nested folders.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 23, 2022)

@essej - While we have your attention: Is there any information what actually happens in a multi-channel or even 3D output configuration? I just tried PaulXStretch in a 4.0.4 setup (which is the limit ATM due to its maximum number of eight outputs), and seemingly the resulting channels are indeed de-correlated nicely, but I can neither tell by listening nor by looking at the wave-forms what the underlying principle might be. 

TIA for any info, even if it's just "RTFM" and a link. 8-)


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 23, 2022)

essej said:


> Hello, I'm the developer of the updated PaulXStretch!
> 
> @el-bo is right, a lot of the credit for this version goes to Xenakios... I just got his blessing to take over maintenance and do some updates while I was at it. Note that I did change the plugin ID and vendor, but the plugin filename may be the same, so it will still conflict with the older version of his plugin at a filesystem level (unless you rename the old one).
> 
> Keep an eye out for updates as new bugs are squashed... I *think* the installer troubles are over as of today though. There is a known issue that it doesn't run on Windows 7 yet (although it was supposed to). Also, if there any simple feature ideas you have, feel free to post them!



Cool to have you hear, and thanks a lot for your work on this. I haven't used PaulStretch yet, but now seems like a good time to dive in, especially as I was looking to create some ambient sound textures recently.


----------



## essej (Apr 23, 2022)

Dietz said:


> @essej - While we have your attention: Is there any information what actually happens in a multi-channel or even 3D output configuration? I just tried PaulXStretch in a 4.0.4 setup (which is the limit ATM due to its maximum number of eight outputs), and seemingly the resulting channels are indeed de-correlated nicely, but I can neither tell by listening nor by looking at the wave-forms what the underlying principle might be.
> 
> TIA for any info, even if it's just "RTFM" and a link. 8-)


As part of the resynthesis, each channel gets random phases in every frequency bin, so it’s all de-correlated by design. 

Depending on the host you should be able to get as many channels as you want in the output, it just defaults to 4 stereo buses… but the host should be able to set any channel count it wants per bus… so I should allow the #chans control to go way higher!


----------



## Dietz (Apr 23, 2022)

Thanks a lot for the info! This makes PaulXStretch extremely useful for the creation of organic 3D atmospheres and soundscapes. Great!



essej said:


> [...] the host should be able to set any channel count it wants per bus… [...]


I'll have to look into again, but AFAICS I can't increase the number to a value higher than 8, neither with the +/- keys nor by direct entry. This is the case both in stand-alone mode on an M1 MacBook Air and when using a VST III plug-in in Nuendo 11 under Windows 10 in a 10.1 Auro 3D channel.


----------



## essej (Apr 23, 2022)

Dietz said:


> Thanks a lot for the info! This makes PaulXStretch extremely useful for the creation of organic 3D atmospheres and soundscapes. Great!
> 
> 
> I'll have to look into again, but AFAICS I can't increase the number to a value higher than 8, neither with the +/- keys nor by direct entry. This is the case both in stand-alone mode on an M1 MacBook Air and when using a VST III plug-in in Nuendo 11 under Windows 10 in a 10.1 Auro 3D channel.


Sorry if I wasn’t clear, I will have to make an update to allow that control to go higher than eight, which I plan to do!


----------



## Dietz (Apr 23, 2022)

essej said:


> Sorry if I wasn’t clear, I will have to make an update to allow that control to go higher than eight, which I plan to do!


Ah! I should read more carefully.  ... thanks for the clarification. Looking forward to these additional possibilities.


----------



## essej (Apr 24, 2022)

OK, I fixed the windows crashing issues on some older systems! 

Grab the latest 1.5.2 at https://sonosaurus.com/paulxstretch

- Increased maximum number of channels to 32
- Optimized FFTW build to use available hardware
- Fixed crash issue some people were seeing on older windows systems
- Added option (now default) to end recording automatically when chosen buffer size is reached
- More extremely small window size tweaks


----------



## KEM (Apr 24, 2022)

essej said:


> OK, I fixed the windows crashing issues on some older systems!
> 
> Grab the latest 1.5.2 at https://sonosaurus.com/paulxstretch
> 
> ...



For Mac as well?


----------



## essej (Apr 24, 2022)

KEM said:


> For Mac as well?


Yes, v1.5.2 and its new features are for all platforms. I was just highlighting the big fix for the windows people who it wouldn't even work for before!


----------



## KEM (Apr 24, 2022)

essej said:


> Yes, v1.5.2 and its new features are for all platforms. I was just highlighting the big fix for the windows people who it wouldn't even work for before!



Ok cool, I’ll download it right away!


----------



## KEM (Apr 25, 2022)

@essej would you be able to put an update log on the site? That’d be helpful for knowing if we’ve always got the latest version or not, I’d definitely appreciate it!


----------



## essej (Apr 25, 2022)

KEM said:


> @essej would you be able to put an update log on the site? That’d be helpful for knowing if we’ve always got the latest version or not, I’d definitely appreciate it!


Yes, I was planning on doing that, thanks!


----------



## Dietz (Apr 25, 2022)

essej said:


> - Increased maximum number of channels to 32


Hey, that was fast.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 25, 2022)

@essej PS: ... what about using the keyboard's Space-bar for Start/Stop in the stand-alone application ...?


----------



## essej (Apr 25, 2022)

Dietz said:


> @essej PS: ... what about using the keyboard's Space-bar for Start/Stop in the stand-alone application ...?


Will do, and has also been requested before...


----------



## essej (Apr 25, 2022)

KEM said:


> @essej would you be able to put an update log on the site? That’d be helpful for knowing if we’ve always got the latest version or not, I’d definitely appreciate it!


Done: https://sonosaurus.com/paulxstretch/changes.html


----------



## KEM (Apr 25, 2022)

essej said:


> Done: https://sonosaurus.com/paulxstretch/changes.html



That was fast, thank you!!


----------



## essej (Apr 25, 2022)

Heads up, it appears the mac AudioUnit is not passing validation with v1.5.2… I’m looking into it.


----------



## essej (Apr 25, 2022)

OK, new v1.5.3 is up! 





PaulXStretch







sonosaurus.com





v1.5.3
- Fixed Mac AudioUnit validation error and potentional crash risk for all when using more than 8 channels.


----------



## Noeticus (Apr 26, 2022)

Hello,

Does anyone know if there is a digital version of this beast available anywhere?

"Eltro information rate changer"​
It was used to slow down the voice of Hal 9000 in "2001: a Space Odyssey".

See...






Eltro information rate changer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





and






Wendy Carlos OnTheEltro


The Official Wendy Carlos HomePage. The definitive Web collection of information about the pioneer synthesist and composer (and solar eclipse photographer), including a "Write Wendy" Maildrop.



www.wendycarlos.com







EDIT: it looks like this may have something similar... (Anyone know anything about it?)









Other Desert Cities Plug-In For VST, AU, AAX, and iOS


A creative delay plugin for Windows, macOS, Linux, and iOS.



www.audiodamage.com


----------



## timprebble (Apr 26, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a digital version of this beast available anywhere?
> 
> "Eltro information rate changer"​



I'd never heard of it, but there is a photo of it and some examples of its use in this youtube vid, as well he explains how it works (4 spinning heads like helical scan of videotape, but with speed control independent of both source deck and record deck.)



Seperately controlling pitch and time is not hard to achieve now, eg Serato Pitch n Time with separate pitch and duraation/stretch curves... 








Pitch 'n Time


Serato DJ, World Leading DJ and Music software. Serato provides award-winning DJ software used by the leading touring and club DJs. Blend, mix and scratch your tracks with Serato DJ.




serato.com


----------



## Noeticus (Apr 27, 2022)

timprebble said:


> I'd never heard of it, but there is a photo of it and some examples of its use in this youtube vid, as well he explains how it works (4 spinning heads like helical scan of videotape, but with speed control independent of both source deck and record deck.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this!!!

Unfortunately, this does not work as a VST within PreSonus Studio One.

Do you know perhaps what is the best alternative to this that will work on a PC as a VST plugin?


----------



## essej (Apr 27, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Thanks for this!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, this does not work as a VST within PreSonus Studio One.
> 
> Do you know perhaps what is the best alternative to this that will work on a PC as a VST plugin?


Are you saying the latest PaulXStretch is not loading in Studio One on windows? Does it just not show up as an effect plugin, or does something happen when you try to load it?


----------



## Noeticus (Apr 27, 2022)

essej said:


> Are you saying the latest PaulXStretch is not loading in Studio One on windows? Does it just not show up as an effect plugin, or does something happen when you try to load it?


PaulXStretch works GREAT in Studio One on Windows, but I am looking for something that is very good at "subtle time or pitch correction" like the very old "Eltro information rate changer", or Serato Pitch n Time.


----------



## essej (Apr 27, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> PaulXStretch works GREAT in Studio One on Windows, but I am looking for something that is very good at "subtle time or pitch correction" like the very old "Eltro information rate changer", or Serato Pitch n Time.


Oh good!

There are tons of conventional time and pitch adjustment tools, some of which are integrated in the DAWs themselves, others as plugins… probably best to discuss them in another thread though


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 27, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> PaulXStretch works GREAT in Studio One on Windows, but I am looking for something that is very good at "subtle time or pitch correction" like the very old "Eltro information rate changer", or Serato Pitch n Time.



Serato Sample works as a plugin and has either the same or similar algorithm as Pitch N Time. It only allows pitch changes in semitone intervals; I've found the quality good.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 27, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Thanks for this!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, this does not work as a VST within PreSonus Studio One.
> 
> Do you know perhaps what is the best alternative to this that will work on a PC as a VST plugin?


I dont sorry... I've never owned a PC and have zero experience with them.


----------



## essej (Jun 16, 2022)

OK, a new version 1.6.0 is ready, please download it and test it out:
https://sonosaurus.com/paulxstretch/

Changes for PaulXStretch v1.6.0

- Added live output recording feature
- Added selection of directory for recording/capture audio files, and some format options, now defaulting to FLAC
- Added offline render feature to plugin version
- Added Binaural Beats feature (from original paulstretch)
- Added CLAP plugin support (https://github.com/free-audio/clap for info)
- Fixed an initialization bug
- Compile fix for gcc12


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 16, 2022)

Which begs the question: As an extreme time stretching effect, PaulXStretch is perfect for drone and ambient stuff. Where else are musicians using it?


----------



## elucid (Jun 16, 2022)

Great to see CLAP support already. I take it that means it’s easy to add, @essej ..?


----------



## elucid (Jun 16, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Which begs the question: As an extreme time stretching effect, PaulXStretch is perfect for drone and ambient stuff. Where else are musicians using it?


I’m using it to find new source material for sound creation - for wavetables and so on. I’m not into making ambient or drones.


----------



## tc9000 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## essej (Jun 16, 2022)

elucid said:


> Great to see CLAP support already. I take it that means it’s easy to add, @essej ..?


It was easy to do with a helpful module that bridged JUCE with CLAP. Note that it doesn’t really take advantage of any specific new CLAP features, it’s just a “getting it out there” kind of thing for now!


----------

